# Memphis/DJ Audio Marine amps/subs/speakers on Woot



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

My understanding is that the DJ Audio brand is just re-badged Memphis stuff. I don't know if that's true or not, but looking at the logo, and the subs, it certainly seems plausible. Pretty good prices if it is. Anyone familiar with this stuff? Appears to be a house brand for some audio stores out in WI.

DJ Marine Audio

Electronics.Woot: The Community: Woot Plus: DJ Marine Audio

These two do look to be exactly the same:
15MM10D4 - Memphis Car Audio
10" Marine Subwoofer

Edit: searched some more...definitely re-badged Memphis marine products


----------



## nismos14 (Jun 22, 2007)

The 8" coaxials look pretty nice for rear fill if anyone is so inclined..


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Great deal! Just purchased one of each (amps, speaks, and sub ) 

Thanks for the link Dave!


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice! I wish I had the money laying around, could make a really nice set up for the boat for a little over $500


----------



## Open Water (Jan 20, 2009)

DaveRulz; said:


> Edit: searched some more...definitely re-badged Memphis marine products



Are you certain? The basket on the 8" coax looks very different than the Memphis 8"? Anyone confirm that they are the same? If so, I may put 4 below my rear bench. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Do a Google Image search for Memphis marine, it becomes pretty apparent. Especially with the amps, and the similarities between the logos can not be a coincidence. Keep in mind, they may not be the same as current models....


----------



## Open Water (Jan 20, 2009)

whoops... repeat


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Deal expires tomorrow 6/19 at 9AM Central, so make up your minds quick if you're on the fence.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

And it's gone.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

dang this would have been perfect for buddy that want me to put system in his mud truck


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

Back up... DJ Marine Audio


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

NICE.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

Has anyone received yet? 

I have someone this will be perfect for but looks like I'm going to have to order on my dime and wait for to be paid but deal looks pretty good


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

JAX said:


> Has anyone received yet?
> 
> I have someone this will be perfect for but looks like I'm going to have to order on my dime and wait for to be paid but deal looks pretty good


I got all my stuff, and no problems.


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

i got the 4 channel and mono amps and a pair of the subs.. shipped quick... havent tested yet.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

EriCCirE said:


> i got the 4 channel and mono amps and a pair of the subs.. shipped quick... havent tested yet.


opinion on the sub build wise? well...all o f it..?


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

Took a quick peek @ one of the subs and I am impressed. The cone is ugly, but the construction is solid and comes with a nice grill. Can't beat that for $70. Closest deal coming into comparison was the Bravox sell out from PE but I missed the boat on that one.

I have yet to open the amps up. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Keep in mind Woot is owned by Amazon, so you should have no reservations buying from them.


----------



## kkreit01 (Aug 27, 2009)

Very tempted by the amps.


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

someone test the sub so I know wether to get it or not for my neighbor. needs a cheap sub that can take a little water now and then


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

someone test one out !!!


----------



## EriCCirE (Apr 14, 2010)

I am coating my fierce audio ported box I picked up from BB with fiberglass resin for the boat. It won't be another week until I power them.


----------



## amalmer71 (Feb 29, 2012)

This stuff is still available until 7.28.14

DJ Marine Audio


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

It's back again.

DJ Marine Audio


----------



## Ultra1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Back again....
http://stores.ebay.com/mcmarineaudio?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## ZombieHunter85 (Oct 30, 2012)

The 10" sub is only 9 dollars more than the pair of co-ax 6.5's


----------



## Ultra1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Been doing some research & that's when I found this thread. Bought a bunch at the beginning of last season for the boat. Zero problems & sounds excellent plus spent half of what everyone else wanted. Definitely happy with the purchase!


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Not nearly as good a deal on ebay as this stuff was on Woot. 

The 8's are still available on Woot. 

DJ Marine Audio 8" Speakers (Pair) - Electronics.Woot


----------



## Ultra1 (Jan 8, 2015)

What a deal. Looks like they only had a few & I missed out! I have ZERO complaints on what I paid for mine through Ebay. Still half the price & they had a bunch more than just the 8". I also bought 2 - 10" & 2 Amps. Great sound!!


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Mertie said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Again, awesome job adding absolutely nothing to a thread that's years old to get your post count up.


----------

